# Arabian Ranches - Off Plan Villa - Costs to Install a Swimming Pool



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning all,

Just bought an offplan villa, handed over in May 2016 (inshallah!) and was wondering about the garden and what to do with it. Ideally would like to put a plunge pool in (not intending to do laps, just to cool off, enjoy some drinks etc) and wondered if anyone on here has experience of this. My questions are:

1. Has anyone who has bought off plan from Emaar used them to put a pool in during the building phase (I believe this is an option)? If so, what sort of price do they charge?
2. Has anyone at Arabian Ranches (or anywhere for that matter!), had a pool put in themselves? Again, what price and what sort of time frame? Any recommended companies?
3. I've done some research and think maintenance costs are about 500dhs per month, is that accurate? Obviously depends on the size of the pool etc. but rough figure is appreciated.

Trying to decide whether its worth getting it done straight away (with the additional cost then coming when need to furnish the villa etc.) or wait a few years, maybe turf over the garden to start with and then have it done if we decide we want it. I'm fairly sure i will, missus isn't so sure but can imagine it may be easier to do straight away with less hassle and additional costs (would need to returf i am guessing if plant was brought in for excavation).

Any help would be much appreciated,

Cheers


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Friend of mine had a pool installed in his villa at the meadows by a private contractor. He's happy with it. Was initially quoted 100,000 AED, final negotiated price was 55,000 AED for the whole thing. Send me a PM if you want more details, i can check with my bud.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Ash, that's good to know, especially about the bartering. I will message you now.

If anyone else has any recommendations to be able to compare would appreciate it


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

No recommendation, just some past experiences...

Had a 3m x 6m pool put in by the landlord, cost ~80,000 AED. Cost of service is 300 AED / month.

The pool was build entire "by hands", a small bobcat was used to dig the shape down to 1.5m (waterbed) then by shovels for the rest. Pool was built using plastic vinyl tarp - not vinyl or fiberglass liner, no gunite. Overall, everything was cheap and pool was breaking apart after 1 year.

So make sure to get the best contractor possible and not the cheap ones.

Oh, the whole process took 7 months... It was / still is a nightmare.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for that CCR, I certainly will keep that in mind, like all things out here (and to be fair, in most places) cheapest now does not always mean cheapest longterm!

Will certainly look for the best value for money contractor I can find, hoping some people can give some suggestions on who that may be... ;-)


----------

